# 2011 USACi World FInals (lots of pics)



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Overall I felt it was a greatt show. I was fortunate enough to have the oppurtunity to listen to the majority of the cars that I wanted to. There were some that were quite disappointing while others realllly impressed me.

Congratulations to my brotha from anotha motha Erik Hansen for his 1st place finish in Modified Q, and cause quite a stir at the event this year! Team Eargazm!

PS sorry bro, it seems that your car is the ONLY car I didnt take pics of.. LOL Im sure you have some to post up!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

SouthSyde said:


> Overall I felt it was a greatt show. I was fortunate enough to have the oppurtunity to listen to the majority of the cars that I wanted to. There were some that were quite disappointing while others realllly impressed me.
> 
> Congratulations to my brotha from anotha motha Erik Hansen for his 1st place finish in Modified Q, and cause quite a stir at the event this year! Team Eargazm!
> 
> PS sorry bro, it seems that your car is the ONLY car I didnt take pics of.. LOL Im sure you have some to post up!


Thanks for all the Pics, got to see the awesome black truck and a few others I have heard about.


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow they really ruined the trunk of the mustang (gold)


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> Overall I felt it was a greatt show. I was fortunate enough to have the oppurtunity to listen to the majority of the cars that I wanted to. There were some that were quite disappointing while others realllly impressed me.
> 
> Congratulations to my brotha from anotha motha Erik Hansen for his 1st place finish in Modified Q, and cause quite a stir at the event this year! Team Eargazm!
> 
> PS sorry bro, it seems that your car is the ONLY car I didnt take pics of.. LOL Im sure you have some to post up!


No problem bro!! You have seen the truck before after all....LOL!! I will post some up tomorrow, just got back! Thanks for coming up for the day to support me and hang out.....Team Eargazm....for the win!! 

Likewise on listening to all of the other cars, quite a few were memorable for sure!! Looking forward to next year!


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

great win erik wish i could have been there...


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

matdotcom2000 said:


> great win erik wish i could have been there...


Thanks Matt! No problem, next year we all go together!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Million dollar shot!


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

ooh wow.. that's a HUGE trophy . Can you give me some review of the DLS car with the scandinavia please, Chad.


----------



## Maldonadosqs (Apr 16, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> Million dollar shot!


Muchas felisidades Erick por tu primer lugar en Mod Q me hiceste recordar viejos tiempos con tus tweeters FOCAL TLR Audiom y tus midbass FOCAL Utopia 6w cuando yo los tenia istalados en mi carro.Espero verte el proximo año en las finales mundiales de ISACA en Daytona florida 2012 SBN .

Para seguir compartiendo es gusto por el car audio y disfrutar del hobbie que tanto nos gusta que es el SQ

Saludame a mi buen Amigo Ruperto Agulilar

Saludos
Juan Maldonado
Team DLS
Team D-Tronics SQ
Mustang GT red Colorado
............................................


----------



## Maldonadosqs (Apr 16, 2009)

khanhfat said:


> ooh wow.. that's a HUGE trophy . Can you give me some review of the DLS car with the scandinavia please, Chad.


Hi Khanhfat the resulsts of the Team DLS MEXICO AND PERU here

Juan Maldonado (Mustang gt red Colorado)

Mod Q 5 lugar
Mod SQ 5 Lugar

Jesus Ramirez(BMW White 320)

Extreme SQ 2 Lugar
Extreme Q 2 Lugar

Greetings from Monterrey Nuevo Leon MEXICO
Juan Maldonado
Team DLS
Team D-Tronics SQ
Mustang Gt red Colorado
............................................


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

south east customz said:


> Wow they really ruined the trunk of the mustang (gold)


Yep. Ruined it so bad it is now the 2011 USACi Supermod SQ+ World Champion!!!!


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

foosman said:


> Yep. Ruined it so bad it is now the 2011 USACi Supermod SQ+ World Champion!!!!


Congrats, I didn't say it didn't sound good.
IMO The trunk isn't as pretty as it used to be.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Maldonadosqs said:


> Muchas felisidades Erick por tu primer lugar en Mod Q me hiceste recordar viejos tiempos con tus tweeters FOCAL TLR Audiom y tus midbass FOCAL Utopia 6w cuando yo los tenia istalados en mi carro.Espero verte el proximo año en las finales mundiales de ISACA en Daytona florida 2012 SBN .
> 
> Para seguir compartiendo es gusto por el car audio y disfrutar del hobbie que tanto nos gusta que es el SQ
> 
> ...



Bueno, muchas gracias "Puma"!! Yo tambien me recordaba los viejos tiempos cuando todos las piecas fueron hechos y fabricados aqui en los estados unidos con qualidade, como mis amplificadores. Yo quieria continuar con la tema con los Focal de la misma epoca. 

Saludos a todos mis nuevos amigos en Mexico e que nos vemos luego!:beerchug:

Erik


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

south east customz said:


> Congrats, I didn't say it didn't sound good.
> IMO The trunk isn't as pretty as it used to be.


I'll have to give you that. But, we were going for functionality rather than all the motorization (that didn't work half the time) dated amps that had fans that sounded like a jet taking off, and about two miles of wiring for things that just weren't necessary in a car thats focus was SQ rather than show car. I gave Chris a budget to work within, and while it wasn't quite what I expected either, the end results speak for themselves. Whose to say there may be another version down the road someday. For right now tho, I want to just enjoy a car that I can go get into and listen and enjoy.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

SoundJunkie said:


> Bueno, muchas gracias "Puma"!! Yo tambien me recordaba los viejos tiempos cuando todos las piecas fueron hechos y fabricados aqui en los estados unidos con qualidade, como mis amplificadores. Yo quieria continuar con la tema con los Focal de la misma epoca.
> 
> Saludos a todos mis nuevos amigos en Mexico e que nos vemos luego!:beerchug:
> 
> Erik



I also remember the old days when all the pieces were made and manufactured here in the United States with quality.


----------



## JWAT15 (Mar 6, 2011)

mustang is badd ass


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

foosman said:


> I'll have to give you that. But, we were going for functionality rather than all the motorization (that didn't work half the time) dated amps that had fans that sounded like a jet taking off, and about two miles of wiring for things that just weren't necessary in a car thats focus was SQ rather than show car. I gave Chris a budget to work within, and while it wasn't quite what I expected either, the end results speak for themselves. Whose to say there may be another version down the road someday. For right now tho, I want to just enjoy a car that I can go get into and listen and enjoy.


Which trunk pic is yours?


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

Any more pics of this one? Thats the shop I used to work at when I lived in College Station and I would love to see what Chris Pate is up to these days.



SouthSyde said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Niebur3 said:


> Which trunk pic is yours?


There was not a pic of David's trunk actually...



BassBaller5 said:


> Any more pics of this one? Thats the shop I used to work at when I lived in College Station and I would love to see what Chris Pate is up to these days.


The pics arc black series speakers is what was in the truck. The pods in the pillars, center channel, the 2 12s and Arc SEs, was what was in the truck. It belonged to Lou Le.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Niebur3 said:


> Which trunk pic is yours?


----------



## tbone0924 (Jun 1, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> Million dollar shot!


This car has the tube amp hu doesnt it? That thing was sexy.

I was to scared to ask anyone for a demo of these car. There were several I would have loved to hear, this one included..


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

tbone0924 said:


> This car has the tube amp hu doesnt it? That thing was sexy.
> 
> I was to scared to ask anyone for a demo of these car. There were several I would have loved to hear, this one included..


Yes it had the Panny tube head unit. But why were you scared? Isnt that the point to go to these events? To listen and learn more?

If you willing to drive you can hear it, and a few more great cars in Houston on Nov 5th at the Frys event.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

tbone0924 said:


> This car has the tube amp hu doesnt it? That thing was sexy.
> 
> I was to scared to ask anyone for a demo of these car. There were several I would have loved to hear, this one included..


All you had to do was ask! It is a daily driver....not a show car, and I love to demo the system!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

foosman said:


>


I like it!!! Although, Chris needs to be a little more creative. It looks kinda like the back of his car. But I still like it!!!


----------



## tbone0924 (Jun 1, 2008)

This was the first big event like this I had ever attended. Wasnt really sure what to expect from the competitors. Also didnt see anyone around when i checked out this car.
I was also only there on Saturday and I dont think many of the cars had been judged yet. Had heard most dont really like to demo until after its been judged. Makes sense to me.
I plan on hitting up some more show like this though. I had a blast.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Anytime you see me and my car just ask. I may ask you to come back in a few depending on what is going on at the moment, but I will certainly work in whoever wants to listen.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Had to make room for some SPL! Even the first time I looked at the car 2 years ago I did not focus on the back the front has always caught my eye! Thanks for letting me have some time in the car. Hope to see you soon in the lanes.

Abram




foosman said:


> Yep. Ruined it so bad it is now the 2011 USACi Supermod SQ+ World Champion!!!!


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

aeiou


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

No pun on Chris cause I like the car and he is a cool dude!

But from a competitor standpoint he needs to get rid of the 










type connectors!

His car is cool but every time I look at the rear, that is what I focus on!:mean:


PS I hope that Wingate's Knee is better!


----------

